# HELP!!! White Ink leaving "ghost image" on back side of orange shirt....



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I am still learning how to use the white inks on my new T-Jet II but have a job that requires a front design in white ink only with names on the back side..also in white.

The problem I am having is that after doing all the pretreat (both sides) and printing my design on the front in white ink, it leaves a "ghost" on the back side of the shirt just below where the name is supposed to go. This happens after I press the shirt to cure. It is not the ink bleeding through the shirt (ran into that already on another shirt) but a "ghost like" image. Since this is an orange shirt, it discolors for a short time after applying heat but when the color comes back, this image remains.

My assumption is that something in the white ink (chemical??) is vaporizing out during the curing process and leaving this witness mark where the back of the design meats the inside of the back of the shirt.

My settings are:

330 deg for 180 sec at very light pressure (can pull out the parchment paper with some resistance).

I have tried both 720 and 1440 dpi single and double pass with little change. Although, dropping down to 360 dpi did resolve my ink bleed through issue on another shirt so I thought I would give that a try.

I am going to try putting a piece of parchment inside the shirt before printing and leave it in there during the curing process to prevent anything from transferring to the back of the shirt. But, I don't believe that this should be necessary and am assuming that I am doing something wrong.

Any feedback would be helpful as I have to complete this job by Tuesday.

Thanks!!


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i would imagine white butcher paper inside the shirt would prevent this, it works for sublimation pressing


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

howrdstern said:


> i would imagine white butcher paper inside the shirt would prevent this, it works for sublimation pressing


Thanks for the comment. I haven't gotten into sublimation yet but didn't realize they used it for that purpose with that process.

Maybe there is hope!! lol


----------

